

Show HN: PumpUps.com, Birchbox for the supplement industry - massarog

http://pumpups.com<p>We built this over the past 7 days. We went from idea, to validation, to securing partner supplement companies, to building this MVP in a week.<p>Pump Ups are packs containing premium supplement samples as well as healthy snacks and foods, sent to your door for $15 per month. We're trying to make headway into the $28billion+ dietary supplement industry.
======
stevenkovar
I've been using the same protein for years because it seems to work just fine
and it's such a hassle to spend the $20-$30 on a new tub just to try a new
band out, even though I'm sure there have to be better, more advanced products
out there as research has improved.

